# State warned it must intervene to help developers hit targets



## Brendan Burgess (17 Aug 2020)

An interesting report from Ronan Lyons









						State warned it must intervene to help developers hit targets
					

Ireland needs 47,000 new homes a year, close to double the Government's current target for construction, according to a new report from economist Ronan Lyons, commissioned for a property industry body.




					www.independent.ie
				




_It said State intervention is needed to underwrite developers to hit that level of activity. 

But they warn the €460,000 cost to deliver apartments [ in Dublin] includes around €225,000 of so-called hard costs with the rest made up of land, Vat, professional fees and financing costs. _


----------



## MrEarl (18 Aug 2020)

The state could build and deliver accommodation a lot cheaper, if they did it directly and used land already owned by the state, rather than outsource to private enterprise.

I do not support the current model, and do not accept that we need to pay €460k for an apartment. 

Just imagine how many units the state could have built with €30m, rather than hand it over to Hines, for  those units at RTE


----------

